# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Colecta na zona do Algarve

## Décio Correia Sebastião

Boas aquariofilistas. Estou a escrever, para saber onde o pessoal costuma ir fazer a sua colecta de água salgada na zona do Algarve. Eu costumo ir ao pé do Marinotel, mas se existe mais e melhores sítios, gostava que me dissessem quais e onde. 

 Obrigado.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

ao pe do marinotel?
onde o barco da marinha para isso não e de certeza o melhor sitio para buscar agua , andas um pouco mais e vai a praia da gale ai sim e agua em condições.

----------


## Décio Correia Sebastião

Boas Nuno. 

 Á praia da Galé mais ou menos aonde?? tem algum tipo de pontao,(escadas) ou assim?

----------


## NunoAlexandre

fica na zona de albufeira , e tens de estar em forma para subires umas  15 escadas ate a zona de colecta  :yb624:

----------


## Filipe Simões

Decio, a malta aqui do barlavento vai a um sitio em lagos, onde nem precisamos quase de sair do carro. Podes ver as imagens.

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=8123

----------


## Décio Correia Sebastião

Olá Nuno e Filipe, desde já agradeço a ajuda. 

  Nuno -  épá, não é um caso só de estar em forma, pra subir escadas pk nao me preocupa, o que me preocupa é o peso .... dos bidons,... lol. 


  Filipe - Não há um sitio mais perto não?? é que sou de boliqueime e ir pra lagos apenas pra tazer cerca de 70Lts de água não me compença, (a não ser que vá em passeio....).

 Toda a maneira, penso que vou experimentar o que o nuno me disse, nuno, será que depois podemos combinar e levas me lá, quando fores é claro..?


  Um abraço ao pessoal.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

para um aquario de 70 L eu usava garrafões ,nunca bidoes , 12 garrafoes dava-te para 3 meses na boa .

----------


## Filipe Simões

Podes sempre aproveitar para quando for um dos encontros da malta aqui no algarve, estamos a pensar organizar uma colecta la em lagos...

----------


## Décio Correia Sebastião

sim nuno, eu tinha e tenho garrafoes, mas como o espaço é pouco resolvi adquirir bidons (jerricans com cerca de 20lts). 

  ok filipe, entao quando assim for digam alguma coisa... se poder vou.

----------

